
Twitter will lock your account if you change your display name to Elon Musk - taytus
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/24/17610348/twitter-elon-musk-display-name-change-lock-account-crypto-scams
======
kayamon
Good. For every real Elon Musk tweet, there'll be one fake reply right
underneath with some thief trying to scam the unwary into sending Bitcoin
somewhere. Glad to see Twitter cracking down on it.

------
minimaxir
This is an example of hardcoding a bug fix instead of addressing the
underlying bug.

------
lizardskull
I wonder if anything would happen if you changed your display name to Musk
Elon.

------
bradknowles
I wonder what would happen if you used other character sets....

